# Found a holster for Beretta M9A1



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey folks.

So I've been looking for a good carry holster and seems all the ones I'm finding don't accommodate the rail on the A1.
Well that is unless I want to go tactical and have a thigh holster.
Luckily I work at a gun shop and have access to lots of options to play around with.

And I found a perfect fit.

The Bianchi model 125 designed for the Springfield XD 9/40.

It allows room for the rail and locks right on to the flat front trigger guard. (has a audible "click")
Both firearms are almost the exact same with and height (bottom of rail to top of front site) so its a nice snug fit.
I've held the setup upside down and given it some very hard shakes and smacks and it holds tight.

Ill post up picks ASAP.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

Glad you found something that works, Crypt. 
Got excited when I read this as I have a few XD holsters (G-code paddle, Comp-Tac IWB, SA stock). 
Alas, the 92A1 did not fit any of them as I'd hoped. Granted, the trigger guard is different than the M9 or XD, but it was more because the 92 is wider than my XD and just doesn't have the same profile. My Sig SP2022 will fit in any of my XD holsters, but not my 92.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

The Bianchi may be more forgiving than the Kydex holsters I have for the XD.


----------

